# Muscle Gain Visualization Tips



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

We now move into an area that is far too neglected by mainstream health and fitness professionals, the mind. Most books or courses concentrate on the physical side of weight gain and completely neglect the mental side of things.Visualization can play an important part in gaining weight and maintaining a healthy lifestyle. Gaining weight can [...]

*Read More...*


----------

